# Water



## Nbhunter (Feb 27, 2020)

I have some water already stored, I'm just getting more stuff together given the current situation. I live a rural area with fresh streams on my property. What's people's opinion on using the bag filter system for camping for back up water as well? Thanks


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Nbhunter said:


> I have some water already stored, I'm just getting more stuff together given the current situation. I live a rural area with fresh streams on my property. What's people's opinion on using the bag filter system for camping for back up water as well? Thanks


What is a bag water system? Will it handle viruses?

I have several redundant ways to get potable water: filters, purifiers, boiling, stills, iodine, chlorine.

Good you have fresh/clear water to start out with.

Oh, yea. Say hello and introduce yourself as common courtesy for a newbie.


----------



## Nbhunter (Feb 27, 2020)

Removes 99.999999% of bacteria
• Removes 99.999% of parasites
• Removes 99.999% of microplastics
• Reduces organic chemical matter such as pesticides, herbicides and VOC's
• Flow rate: 500 ml/min - 30 l/h
• Exceeds NSF 53 standard for reduction of lead and other heavy metals
• Exceeds NSF 42 standard for chlorine reduction
• Exceeds US EPA drinking water standards for bacteria and parasites
• BPA Free
• Microbiological filter lasts up to 2,000 liters / 500 gallons
• Microbiological Filter Pore Size: 0.2 micron
• Replaceable activated Carbon Capsules improves taste and removes odor
• Carbon capsule lasts up to 100 liters / 25 gallons
• Weight: Filter + gravity bag + hose: 6.94 ounces / 197 gr
• Gravity Bag Capacity: 3.7L /1 gallon
• TPU Hose Length: 22.55" /700mm


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice intro.






Your system is used by people here. It's nice it has a carbon filter to take care of organics and some metals, but it won't take care of viruses and has limited capacity/life span.

I prefer the Sawyer mini as a filter, and Sawyer purifier. Both can be cleaned/flushed and both last for thousands of gallons.

Get yourself some bleach, poolshock, and/or iodine. Unless you can boil after filtration.

If you have a stream you can plumb to, you might consider building a slow sand filter.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

260 gallons of water stored and locations of every swimming pool in 10 block radius.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> 260 gallons of water stored and locations of every swimming pool in 10 block radius.


But you know what children do in pools...........


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

For goodness sake, this is a Prepper website. Why scare people?
In a survival situation water is water. Purify it and move on.


----------



## preppergrant (Nov 6, 2017)

Seems like a good back up idea.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> 260 gallons of water stored and locations of every swimming pool in 10 block radius.


Would not be practical here, but sunny AZ a solar still would be a great thing to have. You could fabricate a nice one using reclaimed plate glass.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have the Sawyer system, basically the same setup.
Just keep in mind, you're not the only one on that stream. Somebody upstream could damn it up for themselves. Best to have a local stock of water too.


----------



## Nbhunter (Feb 27, 2020)

A person local had a new first need filter system for cheap, so I picked it up. I'm not too worried about steams being damed one come from a lake less then a mile away and the other comes from run off from the hills in front of my property.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

A solution for long term water supply is great but If your primary concern is this virus scare, I really don’t think services like municipal water, gas, and electricity will go down. They might, but I think the chances are very slim.


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> I really don't think services like municipal water, gas, and electricity will go down. They might, but I think the chances are very slim.


That was my line of thinking until I lost my job yesterday due to this pandemic. That got me thinking...will the water flow when the local water authority loses workers due to illness and/or layoffs?


----------



## SawyerProducts (Dec 9, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> I have the Sawyer system, basically the same setup.
> Just keep in mind, you're not the only one on that stream. Somebody upstream could damn it up for themselves. Best to have a local stock of water too.


Just ran across this thread and wanted to thank you for supporting our products. If you have any technical questions that I can answer, feel free to shoot me a PM!


----------

